# Costco Bamboo Flooring (instore, not online)



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

Is anyone familiar with the bamboo Costco is selling in the stores, it's different than what they are selling online. I think it's a "bamboo lamanite" type product- I couldn't look that deeply into it with both kids. It's about 1.80 a square foot. It seems more durable than lamanitate though, maybe engineered wood?

As an aside does anyone have bamboo in their house? Is it as durable as everyone says it is? Our Atruim is Chinese Pecan and it's beautiful but not holding up like I thought, the laminate in our office is fairing far better.


----------



## mamainmotion (Jul 17, 2005)

I am not familiar with that brand but my dh is a hardwood installer and I know my share of wood knowledge.
Can it be sanded and refinished at any point?
My dh installed a friends bamboo that they bought cheap, like 2.00 sq. ft.
It's very scratched and easy to see. There's can be re-sanded at some point and refinished that is the good thing. Sometimes when they come pre-finished you may still need to add additional finishes to really toughen them. My dh did that for my friend and it still is scratched, not deep, just surface, but it's every where, and know they know why it was cheap.
Of course the 'real deal' hardwood is more expensive but it will last a lot longer and can be easily fixed. you can buy used at RE-stores etc.
Just don't get the pine (well maybe) it's softer and probably older and may not have that much sanding potential left.

If it's 'pergo' bamboo style, that's like plastic, very durable, looks pretty cheap. We have that in our house (here when we moved in) and it's coming out and replaced with tile.


----------

